# Freshly coated



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey all, 

My alloys are getting powder coated right now so pick them up in 2 days. The guy said about warranty of the coating that using acid cleaner won't be covered.

So would tar&glue remover be to strong and dragon breath fallout ? 

As I want to coat them next week with C5. So it would have collected brake dust by the time I do it. 

Steps 
Rinse 
Fallout
Rinse 
Tar&glue
Rinse 
Maybe clay??
Dry 
IPA wipe
C5 

Any help ?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I would have thought in a week, the wheels would probably come up well with a very good wash, you could use a diluted cleaner if there is still some more cleaning required...


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'd use panel wipe rather than IPA. Or in a pinch you could use lighter fuel.


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> I would have thought in a week, the wheels would probably come up well with a very good wash, you could use a diluted cleaner if there is still some more cleaning required...


So something like bilberry valet pro 1:10 diluted would be fine ? Just so I have the piece of mind I would throughly clean them.


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

steelghost said:


> I'd use panel wipe rather than IPA. Or in a pinch you could use lighter fuel.


Would gtechniq panel wipes be fine ?


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Also anybody recommend some soft wheel brushes?


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

Justanothersept said:


> Also anybody recommend some soft wheel brushes?


Wheel woolies, a bit pricey at first but they last ages and they are most delicate wheel brushes available. Would not do without them, and they last ages too.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Justanothersept said:


> Also anybody recommend some soft wheel brushes?


Auto Finese woolly trio - certainly worth a look, they come with (for me) a better large size brush and also have rubber section at the end of the handles, which should make it easier to hold...


----------



## Justanothersept (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks guys. What about the diluted cleaner? 

Getting the wheels tomorrow but won't clean them till Tuesday after doing 100 miles


----------

